# Opener



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

How was everyone's grouse hunting this weekend? We found birds both days but only found 2 covey's with more than a dozen birds in them. We've hunted the spot for many years and normally large coveys aren't a problem. The majority of the covey's we found were 4-7 birds, so that was a little disappointing to see. Well hope everyone had fun and safe weekend. Anyone else as sore as I am from the hills? :-?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Three of us filled on Saturday. We shot another 6 on Sunday. We hunted hard from about 7:30am to around noon. After that the weather got pretty warm.

Dogs did real well both mornings. We had plenty of water and stopped and put them in the cattle water tanks to cool their bodies down. That helped alot.

Mosquitos were absolutely terrible. I think that is the worst I have ever seen it while hunting. Down out of the wind, you could hardly breathe.

As far as birds, we only got into one covey on Saturday and picked up most of our birds as singles or a pair. On Sunday we picked two out of a covey about 6, picked up a pair, and a couple of singles. Saw one covey of about 25-30, but couldn't get close to them.


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

Heavy Hitter...
Sore... from what? Walking to the cooler and back;-) J/K.... Had a fun time out there, we could have had two more if you wouldn't swear between misses!

Later Bro...

MWC


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend and myself went to our favorite spot on Saturday and we only saw three birds during our morning hunt...couldn't believe it! We have hunted this area for several years and usually see a ton of birds. The cover was much thicker than in years past and it looked like this area had a bunch of rain this summer. Sunday we hit another spot just a few miles away, but more elevated and with thinner cover, and saw a lot of birds. The grouse were not holding as tight either for this time of year. Overall kind of a strange opener for us in our area.

Sure was nice to be out there, though, and was certainly good to see the dog working a field again!!! :run:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

The old man and I went out saturday and sunday and limited both days. Got into a cubby of huns too. Saw lots of grouse.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Went out sat am towards Willow City, just the dog and me. Didn't see jack. Walked a couple miles sweat my azz off and the mosquitos were something terrible. Went back Sun afternoon jumped two coveys didn't get jack. Seen quite a few driving around, noticed a lots of new plots land, and seen a few pheasants and lots of ducks. Going to try some new spots closer to home tonite. :sniper:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Got on grouse sat, one on sunday. Seemed like they were around pretty much wherever i went. got them in all types of cover. should have limited out both days, but i can't shoot straight. alot of good spots north of Turtle Lake and some PLOTS land north of pickerville


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I loath hunting upland birds in heavy wind. On the way out of town Saturday night, it was blowing a gale, and I tell my pard "I'd rather have it 90 and no wind than 90 and this kind of wind". This exchange falls into the "be careful what you ask for" category. 

Sunday morning saw not even a hint of breeze in the SE. After loosing only a half pint of blood in the goose blind Sunday morning, we made our first grouse walk in an ideal piece of cover at about 11 (still zero breeze). Holy Hannah - I've never, anywhere, anytime, experienced skeeters like that. 45 minutes into grouse hunting and another full pint down, we gave it up. In those 45 minutes, I litterally swated thousands and inhaled dozens. The dogs were covered.

I've battled heat, rain, wind, blisters, snakes, etc. on 1 to 4 day grouse opener trips over the years, but the skeeters this year...I've never seen anything like it and they bested us.

We'll get 'em next year...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan, You sometimes you get what you ask for. Seems to me I heard another famous quote from someone. Went something like this "if you want ducks you have to have water. So what if you have to put up with a few skeeters" Sound familiar???


----------

